# Andros Panga ...write up / review



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Andros Boatworks 
Bonefish 22 w/ 150 e-tec

I've been boat shopping for the last two years, and have bought and sold one new boat in that time, (24' Carolina Skiff w/115 e-tec) that I really like and still miss, but I was trying to do things with it that your not suppose to do, like go offshore.

I want hull that has a 30 mile range offshore, even though I will do more fishing in-shore. (Guess I feel I need my share of those endangered Red Snapper&#8230;per NMFS) 
When I fish in-shore I get in lots or areas of two feet or less, so I need to have a very unique boat that can get up shallow. Tunnel / skiff boats are out, as they won't cut it in rough seas and the traditional V-hull will work in big chop, but not in skinny waters.
Gas Mileage is also a concern, so nothing bigger than a 150hp.

I decided the fisherman south of the US border had it right, long hulls that are somewhat narrow, and small tiller outboards trolling out beyond the site of land. These boats are called Panga's and cut through the water like a knife, and that is where they got their name.

There are lots of Panga style boat builders out there on the market place and they are not all made the same. Some are made with planks and a hammer, some with the traditional methods of resin, fiberglass and wood and then there are those builders who have steeped it up and now use no wood at all. US makers have also widened the hulls and added numerous amenities that we see in almost every modern boat today.

After numerous phone calls with questions and the desire to ride in one of these Panga's, I finally had the opportunity to have an outing in one with builder Andrew Eggebrecht from Andros Boat Works.

Andy actually brought his own Bonefish 22, which he built for himself. All the way from Sarasota Florida to Houston Texas, for little ol me&#8230;. Not really, he was set up at Fishing Tackle Unlimited, as that is one of his stops on his Texas tour and he and I scheduled a ride Sunday before he took of for Corpus.

The Andros Bonefish 22' Panga has all the modern day toys like jack plates, trim tabs, power poles, cleats that pop up when you need them and even a front running light that does the same. Throw in hydraulic steering, 2 live wells, and LED's that light up the rear compartments and the water line below the transom. 22 feet long and 7 feet wide, this boat was made to fish and despite having less inside width than the rest of boats in its class there is enough room for 3 full size guys like myself to maneuver when hooked up to a big redfish or a jumping tarpon.

Lots of storage, which is something you don't see in a lot of Panga's in this size. There is no need for an additional cooler as one of the live wells in front of the center console works great as a place for your eats and drink that you don't want touching fish. If you do choose to opt for a cooler on board, a 79qt Marine Igloo fits nicely under the leaning post. The issue is you sacrifice room for you tackle bag&#8230;but wait, Andy has designed the compartment to be deep enough in the leaning post to hold numerous plastic 2" tackle trays, as seen in one of my pics. Another cool design is the compartment in the floor behind the leaning post Andy calls the cast net compartment, where he has his oil well for the e-tec, but there is still enough room for tools and other not so everyday items that you would never leave the dock without.

The compartment under the steering wheel has a nice spot to have a drop down wire for your I-pod along with the battery switch, and the space on the console has plenty of room for every piece of electronics you can think of from the new GPS's to state of the art Audio/ Stereo equipment.

PERFORMANCE
If you're going to test drive a boat, do it in adverse conditions. Like a north wind 15 - 20 mph in the middle of Galveston West Bay.

I was pleasantly surprised the 150 hp E-tec could push the Bonefish to nearly 45 mph with a 4- blade prop&#8230;..and was told it could go faster with a 3 blade.

Going 40 mph with the wind is one thing, but turning around and taking the 1 - 2' chop head on was another. I kneeled and prepared for the banging that I was accustomed, but Andy reassured me, and said to get up in the leaning post with him as he hit the throttle.

He smiled and said, I should be able to cruise in at a high speed and enjoy a canned drink in conditions like these. Man was he right! The hull sliced thru the waves and I am now realizing why this is the right hull for me.

Next Test. This hull seems skinny with a beam of only 7'&#8230;..will she tip to one side with 3 full size guys on same side. So, in the middle of West bay we turned the boat side ways as I would be drifting deep shell, and had all three men get to the side we were drifting to&#8230;&#8230;very little lean&#8230;..nice!

But how will she handle in the shallows of Chocolate with tides being two feet below normal? Yes, the Andros Bonefish will run in 8 inches as stated on the site&#8230;..but will she get up shallow? Andy jacks up the motor via the state of the art technology from ATLAS Jack plates, and trims down the Linco Trim Tabs&#8230;..and punches it.

She was up in about a foot or so of water and the bow barely made a jump.
Don't get me wrong, a Shallow-Sport or Majek Illusion can get up in shallower waters&#8230;..but can they handle the chop head on at 40mph in open bays? I guess you can't have both, but I am fishing the upper-coast, not the flats down south.

In summary, this hull design is well thought out, especially compared to other Panga's in its class, and I have yet to ride in something made here in Texas that can have the actual hybrid shallow water performance along with the capabilities of handling big cop or even true offshore conditions.

Pricing comes in right inline with other 22' boats of its caliber&#8230;..as I saw at the Houston Boat Show this year. Expect to pay $35 - $40k depending on all the things you have added. You can have it done at the factory, where Andy would recommend you have it done right. See, Andy has a full non-prorated 10 year hull warranty that is transferable for when you upgrade. He is not out to sell you just a boat, Andy says, his relationship with their customers is what our company is all about."

Here is their web-site www.androsboats.com , check them out if your looking outside of what just Texas has to offer.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Next set of pics


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

3rd set of pics


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

4th set


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice looking boat there MuddSkipp! Good write up too.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

5th set


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

*Panga*

Great review on the panga Muddskipper,been thinking about buying one. The panga seem to be a good all around boat. If you would consider posting your review at :texasflag www.pangaforum.com. Thanks


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

*Very Nice*

That has to be the best review I've seen Mudskipper! Awesome rig and I'm sure you will enjoy it. Thanks for taking the time to share the information with us. It looks like you have a good excuse to take a Florida vacation for the pick-up. Have you decided on a color?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Enjoyed your review and pictures. Hope you get one soon.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

They're nice looking boats. I really liked the 18 that was at the boat show. It is a very clean and simple looking boat. Pangas are very narrow by design, which I understand helps the ride, but they have less room on the boat than with more conventional designs. Just one of those compromises, but it's an interesting choice.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice review Skipp, so are you sold or still shopping? 

If that's the one I'm looking forward to seeing it screaming past me out of the bayou.

12lb


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

12lbtest said:


> Nice review Skipp, so are you sold or still shopping?
> 
> If that's the one I'm looking forward to seeing it screaming past me out of the bayou.
> 
> 12lb


I'm still a lillte ways out before pulling the trigger on that bad boy.....

Might be bumming rides with you.......


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 12, 2011)

Sometime next year I'll be in the market for an Andros and a BIG thank you for this write up, you couldn't have helped me out more :dance:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Andy is a great guy
Tell him about the report on here he should remember me


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

If I were to buy a bigger boat, that would be the one I would want. I tried to get a true Mexican Panga a few years ago. Just too dificult.

Thr Andros has a excellent reputation for quality.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Have a 26 Andros at the Marina. Great boat


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Is Andrs going to have any dealers in Texas?


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

jdsuperbee said:


> Is Andrs going to have any dealers in Texas?


I thought that the they had a rep in Rockport.


----------



## Rockportmarine (Oct 12, 2007)

We have been representing Andros Boatworks here in Texas. We just delivered a Tarpon 26 this month and we have a Bonefish 22 in production right now. We are closed today, but feel free to give us a call on Tuesday at (361) 729-7820. Ask for Brandon Barlow and he will be glad to answer any of your questions about the Andros product line.


----------

